# rubber bands in fish tanks



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Are rubber bands bad for fish tanks? 

I'm asking because I'm setting up a new tank, and the only filter I have is one for 2-5 g. The tank is 3g, and I'm worried that my fish's tail will get caught in the intake. I was planning on putting some pantyhose over the intake, but the only way to hold it to the filter is with rubber bands. It's an electric filter, so I can't control the flow of water (you're supposed to be able to, I think, but I can't figure it out).


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never had any issues with rubber-band used in my tanks other than they break down and I have to replace them often...lol....


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

How often do you have to replace them? I wouldn't want the rubber band to snap and maybe hurt Aether.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Hard to say...each one is different.....maybe every month or so and sooner if they are the thin ones...I use the ones that I get on my newspapers....lol....so nothing special and I only use them to hold my homemade filter media together...also they don't seem to snap just degrade and fall apart so I wouldn't think it could cause an injury like if you used a rubber band to pop someone....


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Mine take a couple of months to degrade. But by then I have to change out the media I put around the intake, so all works out well.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

honestly I've heard thread works really well if youre looking for something that lasts longer...I use thread in mine (a few small strands of black) and they havent degraded yet...been a couple months


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with using rubber bands. You can always replace them when you replace your media or clean your filter. I've got a stocking around my intake that's just lodged high between the tube and the glass.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

I used this on 2 of my HOB filters (non-Fluval) but it may not fit properly for all of them:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Will any old rubber bands do, or are there ones i should avoid (like maybe coloured bands)?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

If you want something to last forever use a fishing line and tie around your sponge baffle.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Ive also used cable ties in my tanks, what I do with the sharp ends is simply put marine glue on it so its smooth!


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Harley said:


> I used this on 2 of my HOB filters (non-Fluval) but it may not fit properly for all of them:
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250


 
I've had problems with prefilter tubes clogging and building up gunk/bacteria to the point where the flow is just dribbling. That was in less than a month. Rinsing doesn't seem to work.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

I would get a container or so and test it. You know? So you can be safe.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

callmeconfused said:


> I've had problems with prefilter tubes clogging and building up gunk/bacteria to the point where the flow is just dribbling. That was in less than a month. Rinsing doesn't seem to work.


I had a problem when I stick foam inside the intake pipe but haven't had a problem with the foam on the outside yet.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Harley said:


> I had a problem when I stick foam inside the intake pipe but haven't had a problem with the foam on the outside yet.


Lol. I had that problem too with my Aquatech filter. It got sucked up the tube.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I did use nylons to tie on my filter baffles... works great, and can be tied and untied as need to the clean the filter, etc)...


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

As OFL said, the rubber bands will just sort of deteriorate.... they don't really "snap" when they finally fail. They just sort of break & fall off (or just stay loosely wrapped around the pantyhose), so they wouldn't be a hazard to your fish. You'd probably just need to replace the rubberbands about once a month, so you probably wouldn't have any fail on you if you swap them regularly.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

LeroyTheBetta said:


> As OFL said, the rubber bands will just sort of deteriorate.... they don't really "snap" when they finally fail. They just sort of break & fall off (or just stay loosely wrapped around the pantyhose), so they wouldn't be a hazard to your fish. You'd probably just need to replace the rubberbands about once a month, so you probably wouldn't have any fail on you if you swap them regularly.


+1

and sorry, I kinda got off on a tangent! lol


----------

